# Open Office Converter



## MasterEvil (31. Aug 2007)

Hiho, ich suche ein Converter Tool welches mir Writer Documente also odt nach doc convertieren kann.
Das ganze allerdings als Server-Lösung!

Ich war vor Ewigkeiten mal auf ein Projekt gestossen welches genau das macht aber ich weiß nicht mehr wie es hieß und ich find auch bei google nix gescheites. Ich glaube noch zu wissen dass die Seite irgendwie rot orange gehalten war *g*

Was ich gefunden habe ist OOoConv was dem ganzen schon sehr nahe kommt aber auch relativ "out of date" ist 


Vieleicht kennt ja jemand von euch diesen Converter den ich meine und kann mir weiterhelfen.
Andere Vorschläge nehme ich natürlich auch gerne entgegen 

MFG


----------



## tuxedo (31. Aug 2007)

JOOConverter.... Braucht allerdings eine OpenOffice Service-Instanz. 

--> http://jooreports.sourceforge.net/


----------



## MasterEvil (31. Aug 2007)

Hey das ist genau die Seite die ich meinte, astrein 

Besten Dank!!


----------



## Wildcard (31. Aug 2007)

Ich frag mich gerade wozu die Lib gut sein soll, das kann OpenOffice bzw. UNO doch alles alleine  ???:L


----------



## tuxedo (1. Sep 2007)

Die Lib macht ja auch nix anderes wie OO ansteuern. 

Ich habs damals für Ein Dokumententemplate-System genutzt, zusammen mit JOOReports. Erst hab ich meine Templates (serienbreife und so zeugs) gefüllt und dann die Sache nach PDF konvertiert. War die einfachste und Qualitativ beste Lösung für mich.

- Alex


----------



## Wildcard (1. Sep 2007)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Lib macht ja auch nix anderes wie OO ansteuern.


Die Lib macht nix anderes wie die UNO Bridge anzusteueren, insofern würde mich interessieren was die Lib vom ganz normalen Java UNO Binding unterscheidet.


----------



## tuxedo (1. Sep 2007)

Keine Ahnung, ich kenn die Java Uno Bridge nicht ...

Naja, AFAIK steuer JOOReports und JOOconverter eine Socketschnittstelle an, und sonst nix. Java UNO, so wie ich das jetzt auf die shcnelle gesehen hab, verwendet eine weitere Lib die via JNI angebunden ist. Bei JOOReports kann der OO-Service auf nem ganz anderen Rechner irgendwo im Netzwerk (oder Internet) laufen, und es geht trotzdem. D.h. der Rechner, auf dem die Anwendung läuft, muss gar kein OO installiert haben.

Ob das bei UNO anders ist: keine Ahnung, erzähl's uns...Du scheinst die UNO Lib ja etwas besser zu kennen.

- Alex


----------



## tuxedo (1. Sep 2007)

Hm, okay, UNO kann scheinbar auch die Netzwerksache.

JOOReports und JOOConverter sind scheinbar auf das füllen und konertieren von Templates ausgelegt, wohingegen UNO ne allg. Schnittstelle ist. 

Hab UNO nicht benutzt, aber vielleicht abstrahier JOOReports das ganze noch etwas geschickter, eben speziell für diesen einen Anwendungszweck. Keine Ahnung. 

Eben jedem das seine ...


----------



## Wildcard (1. Sep 2007)

OpenOffice sieht remote Betrieb über Sockets und Webservices vor.
Die ganze Funktionalität kommt aus der UNO Bridge. Da ich selbst UNO (bzw. den NOA Wrapper dafür verwende) stellte sich mir einfach die Frage wo der Vorteil dieser Bibliothek liegt  ???:L


----------



## tuxedo (1. Sep 2007)

JOOReports


> JOOReports, the Open Source Java/OpenOffice Document and Report Generator, is a solution for creating office documents and reports in OpenDocument Text format from templates that can be visually composed using the OpenOffice.org Writer word processor. These documents can then optionally be converted to other formats such as PDF, Word and RTF.




UNO


> Easy to use Java wrapper for OpenOffice.org UNO remote control facility. It may also serve as a repository of examples how to control OpenOffice.org remotely using Java.



Uno ist quasi die Obermenge von JOOReports. JOOReports (zusammen mit dem Konverter Teil) hat sich eben auf die Template-Geschichte spezialisiert. Wohingegen UNO das volle Spektrum an Funktionen bietet. 

Wenn ich aber nur die Template-Sache brauche, habe ich wohlmöglich mit JOOReports eine einfacher zu bedienende Lib. 

Das ganze ist halt für diesen einen Zweck abstrahiert. 

Hoffe die Botschaft ist jetzt angekommen. Ansonsten müsst ich dich dann fragen: Wieso Java..? Mit Assembler geht's doch auch...

Aber das wäre dann doch zu weit vom eigentlichen Thema weg.


----------



## Wildcard (1. Sep 2007)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hoffe die Botschaft ist jetzt angekommen. Ansonsten müsst ich dich dann fragen: Wieso Java..? Mit Assembler geht's doch auch...


Es ging mir nicht darum den Sinn deiner Empfehlung in Frage zu stellen, sondern mich hat die Antwort interessiert. Ich werde es mir vielleicht selbst mal ansehen.
Wenn du mal etwas mehr Funktionalität brauchst kann ich dir noch das empfehlen:
http://ubion.ion.ag/loesungen/004niceofficeaccess/
Was mir an NOA sehr gut gefällt, ist die starke Abstraktion und die Tatsache, dass man an Schlüsselstellen den Zugriff auf die Zugrundeliegenden XComponents bekommt, wenn man Funktionalität braucht die in der API noch nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## tuxedo (2. Sep 2007)

Naja, ich hab ja keine Empfehlung ausgesprochen. Der Threadstarter hatte nur vergessen wie das Tool hieß dass er schonmal benutzt hat. Ich hab ihm nur auf die Sprünge geholfen.

NOA hört sich interessant an. Werde ich beim nächsten Projekt das OO mit involviert mal unter die Lupe nehmen.

- Alex


----------

